# Step 7 lite



## schaf (4 November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
kann ich mit der Software step 7 lite auch eine CPU 318-2
programmieren


----------



## vierlagig (4 November 2010)

auch wenn ich online keine bestätigung dafür finde: ich fürchte die 318 will nicht mit lite programmiert werden.


----------



## Verpolt (4 November 2010)

Hallo


Step7 lite V2..  



> Funktionalität bezogen auf die Zielsysteme:
> Unterstützt Zielsysteme:
> S7-300 (CPU 312 IFM, 312 C, 313, 313 C, 313 C-2DP, 313 C-2PtP, 314, 314 C-2DP, 314 C-2PtP, 314 IFM, 315, 315-2DP, 316-1, 316-2DP)
> C7 (621, 621 ASi, 623, 623/A, 623/P, 624, 624/P, 626, 626-DP, 626/A, 626/P, 626/P-DP, 633, 633-DP, 634, 634-DP,)
> ...



Step7 lite V3

http://cache.automation.siemens.com...02_Akt/Was_ist_neu_in_STEP_7_Lite_V30_SP1.pdf


----------



## o.s.t. (4 November 2010)

Die 318er ist afaik eine 400er CPU im 300er Format

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## volker (4 November 2010)

programmieren kannst du natürlich und auch das programm übertragen.
du müsstest nur jemanden finden der dir eine korrekte hw-config auf die mmc schreibt.
du kannst aber einfach mal probieren eine 317er zu projektieren und dies zu übertragen. da klappt bei manchen konfigurationen. s7 meckeret zwar aber übertägt das projekt trotzdem. natürchlich hast du dann immer einen systemfehler.

z.b. kannst du ein 315-2dp projekt auf eine 313c-2dp laden.

ob das bei der 318 funzt kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## Sockenralf (4 November 2010)

Hallo,

eine 318er ist ja nun nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen und bietet etwas mehr als eine kleine Logo 


Wie passt das zu S7Lite?

Um was geht es denn?



MfG


----------



## Verpolt (4 November 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine 318er ist ja nun nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen und bietet etwas mehr als eine kleine Logo
> 
> ...



Naja, wenn er "nur" die Lite Version hat, was soll er dann machen?



> Um was geht es denn?





> kann ich mit der Software step 7 lite auch eine CPU 318-2
> programmieren


----------



## Sockenralf (4 November 2010)

Hallo,

was ich sagen will:
vielleicht war die 318 ja irgendwo über und er will zuhause draufrumklimpern
Dann wäre es möglich, das "Schätzchen" zu vertickern und eine kleinere CPU zu kaufen.

Wenn´s geschäftlich ist verstehe ich nicht, wie die 318er zustandekommt, wenn gar keine Software (und damit auch kein Know-How) vorhanden ist.

Deshab:
--> irgendwie passt das nicht zusammen

@ Fragesteller: erhelle uns bitte 


MfG


----------



## Perfektionist (4 November 2010)

volker schrieb:


> du müsstest nur jemanden finden der dir eine korrekte hw-config auf die mmc schreibt.


Das brauchts nicht. der 318er langt eine Pufferbatterie.

Solange man an der HW-Config nach Urlöschen (Pufferbatterie weg) nichts ändern will/muss, reicht es, nur das Programm zu übertragen. Dazu muss beim normalen S7 nichtmal eine HW-Konfig erstellt werden. Wie das beim Lite aussieht, ob da noch das Zielsystem geprüft wird, oder ob da - wenn sich da eben nur ein Teilnehmer mit Bausteincontainer meldet - auch einfach übertragen wird, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## schaf (4 November 2010)

Hallo noch mal
Ich habe eine cpu 318 aber keine software, da habe ich die Step 7 lite endeckt, und will die programmiern für zuhause Rollosteuerung, 

Gruß


----------



## vierlagig (4 November 2010)

schaf schrieb:


> Hallo noch mal
> Ich habe eine cpu 318 aber keine software, da habe ich die Step 7 lite endeckt, und will die programmiern für zuhause Rollosteuerung,
> 
> Gruß



verkauf die 318, hol dir eine geeignetere steuerung und geh vom rest mit deiner frau essen.


----------



## o.s.t. (4 November 2010)

Lol, ne 318er für ne Rollosteuerung...

o.s.t.


----------



## Sockenralf (4 November 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> verkauf die 318, hol dir eine geeignetere steuerung und geh vom rest mit deiner frau essen.


 

Sag ich doch 


MfG


----------



## o.s.t. (4 November 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> verkauf die 318, hol dir eine geeignetere steuerung und geh vom rest mit deiner frau essen.


...oder ein Jahr  lang  täglich 1x in McDonalds...


----------



## Flutlicht (4 November 2010)

Hallo Schaf,

wozu brauchst du die SPS denn überhaupt?


----------



## schaf (4 November 2010)

ich brauche für meine Rollosteuerung 34 eingänge und 34 ausgänge, 17 Rollos auf und ab mit tastern


----------



## IBFS (4 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> ...wozu brauchst du die SPS denn überhaupt?





schaf schrieb:


> ...und will die programmiern für zuhause *Rollosteuerung*,



Manches kann man selbst im Flutlicht nicht sehen - zu hell 

Frank


----------



## Flutlicht (4 November 2010)

schaf schrieb:


> ich brauche für meine Rollosteuerung 34 eingänge und 34 ausgänge, 17 Rollos auf und ab mit tastern



Dann brauchst du aber auch 34-Endlagenprüfer (z.B. Taster/Op. Sensoren oder ähnliches) Denn sonst laufen deine Motoren immer weiter.


----------



## schaf (4 November 2010)

Die Motoren haben Endschalter, die sind direkt am Motor Programmierbar, Gruß


----------



## Flutlicht (4 November 2010)

schaf schrieb:


> Die Motoren haben Endschalter, die sind direkt am Motor Programmierbar, Gruß



Also sind das quasi Servo-Motoren?
Was sid das genau für welche?
Willst du die Motoren direkt mit 24V aus der SPS anschalten oder über Schütze?


----------



## schaf (4 November 2010)

Ich fahre den Motor in die gewünschte Position und drücke beide taster, dann ist das seine endlage, und er fährt dann immer zu diesen Punkt, mit der SPS will ich verwirklichen das ich mit einen tastendruck der Rollo zu fährt, und zusätzlich ein taster für alle Rollos auf,


----------



## Flutlicht (4 November 2010)

Zeig mal bitte ein Bild und ein Typenschild von dem Motor.
Du möchtest also einen Referenzpunkt für den Motor setzten. Dann nehme ich an das es Servomotoren sind. 
Hast du denn einen Analogwerterfasser für die Motoren? Irgendwie müssen die Werte ja in die A/Eingänge der SPS....


----------



## Sockenralf (4 November 2010)

Hallo,

das werden halt Rolladen-Motore sein, die haben sowas integriert 


MfG


----------



## Sockenralf (4 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> Zeig mal bitte ein Bild und ein Typenschild von dem Motor.
> Du möchtest also einen Referenzpunkt für den Motor setzten. Dann nehme ich an das es Servomotoren sind.
> Hast du denn einen Analogwerterfasser für die Motoren? Irgendwie müssen die Werte ja in die A/Eingänge der SPS....


 
Hallo,

keine Panik --> die haben 3 Anschlüsse: AUF / AB / N

MfG


----------



## Flutlicht (4 November 2010)

verstehe net warum er dann die SPS verwenden will....
währe dann doch viel weniger Auffand es rein Elektrisch zu lösen.


----------



## schaf (4 November 2010)

dann brauche ich relais, die sps habe ich, ich habe ein MPI kabel bekomme keine verbindung zur SPS, liegt es an der lite version?


----------



## Flutlicht (4 November 2010)

Nein! 
Wir benutzen auch S7-Lite und ich habe auch ein MPI-Kabel mit Adapter!

Du hast ja den TS-Adapter dazwischen oder?


----------



## vierlagig (4 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> Zeig mal bitte ein Bild und ein Typenschild von dem Motor.
> Du möchtest also einen Referenzpunkt für den Motor setzten. Dann nehme ich an das es Servomotoren sind.
> Hast du denn einen Analogwerterfasser für die Motoren? Irgendwie müssen die Werte ja in die A/Eingänge der SPS....



so ist recht, kannste dann auch gleich die beschaltungsberatung vornehmen.

_stern-dreieck oder doch lieber dahlander
>> die richtige schaltung für mein rollo_ <<


----------



## schaf (4 November 2010)

Ich habe eine pc Karte und der Adapter heist CP5512 und geht dann mit einem Profibuskabel ( Lili ) auf die CPU


----------



## bike (4 November 2010)

schaf schrieb:


> Ich habe eine pc Karte und der Adapter heist CP5512 und geht dann mit einem Profibuskabel ( Lili ) auf die CPU


Und welchen Fehler bekommst du?
Hast du auch den Adapter richtig eingestellt?

bike


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 November 2010)

Schon mal überlegt, was passiert, wenn jemand an der Wand einen Taster drückt und die SPS in dem Moment in die andere Richtung will?

Immer schön verriegeln! Und den Tipp von 4l (mit Essengehen) würde ich mir zu Herzen nehmen! Deine CPU ist minimal überdimensioniert...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## schaf (4 November 2010)

keine online verbindung


----------



## Flutlicht (4 November 2010)

http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...emanschluesse-pg-pc/cp5512/Seiten/cp5512.aspx


Hier!

Die Step 7 Lite Version steht nicht unter den einsetztbaren Softwareanwendungen für deinen Adapter!

Ich habe ein Nullmodemkabel(MPI) auf einen TS-Adapter. Das Funktioniert!

UND ÜBRIGENS: SELBST IN DER NEUEN VERSION VON STEP 7 LITE wird deine S-318 nicht aufgelistet! 
Es scheint so als könntest du die LITE-VERSION nicht verwenden!


----------



## vierlagig (4 November 2010)

Flutlicht schrieb:


> UND ÜBRIGENS: SELBST IN DER NEUEN VERSION VON STEP 7 LITE wird deine S-318 nicht aufgelistet!
> Es scheint so als könntest du die LITE-VERSION nicht verwenden!



kein grund so zu schreien, könnte bei der neusten version daran liegen, dass die 318 LEIDER seit dem 01.04.2007 gestrichen ist und das leider kein aprilscherz war...


----------



## Flutlicht (4 November 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> kein grund so zu schreien, könnte bei der neusten version daran liegen, dass die 318 leider seit dem 01.04.2007 gestrichen ist und das leider kein aprilscherz war...



warum schreien? Ich schreibe doch nur gross!


----------

